# ITV Homes from Hell - Homes affected by Earthquakes



## LauraStevens

Hi

Iam currently working on the new series of Homes from Hell. I am looking for people to get in contact all over Europe regarding their property problems, but especially buyers who were affected by the L'Aquila earthquake in 2009. 

It would be fantastic to hear from anyone who would be willing to share their story with me.

Kind regards

Laura Stevens

Please email: [email protected]


----------

